# Meat Temperature Dropping



## norman c (Dec 22, 2012)

I started smoking 2 butts and a deer ham yesterday at 0530.  It was cold and very windy and I didn't have anything to use for a heat shield.  I was able to keep the smokers temperature at about 230 degrees.  I pulled the deer ham off once it reached an internal temperature of 165 at about 3 pm.  About 2 am I noticed that the butts internal temperature was dropping from 181 degrees. I pulled them off the smoker at 3 am when the meat temperature had dropped to 178 degrees and the smokers temperature was constant around 230 degrees on the grill.  Is this part of the meat temperature plateau  and should I have waited to see if it went back up or was it ok to pull them off?  I wrapped them in aluminium foil and let them rest in a cooler for 4 hours.


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, that was the plateau or stall.  You should have waited it out, but you can finish them off in the oven if you would like.  Most people will tell you that bumping up the pit temp when you hit the stall won't help, or is not needed and for all practical purposes is not needed, but the higher the temp, the shorter the stall.  I have been cooking butts and briskets lately at 300+, and there is no such thing as the stall at that temp.  The juiciness and tenderness is as good as if you cooked them at 225 for 12 to 16 hours, but at 300+, their ready in 5 1/2 to 7 hours.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 22, 2012)

The dreaded stall strikes again..


----------



## wes w (Dec 22, 2012)

I had that problem with my old smoker.   Even with a brick smoker, I foil at 160 till I hit about 190.  At 190 I unfoil until 205.  The advantage of a brick smoker is you don't lose anything do to any kind of weather.  The disadvantage is you can't take it anywhere!


----------



## norman c (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  I should have known better than pulling it off when I did.  I guess I was getting goofy from lack of sleep and fighting the wind all day.  I will definately have to rig up some type of wind shield.


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 22, 2012)

Smoking large chunks of meat just requires lots of patience and when it's done, it's done.  Wind and rain will kick butt on just about any smoker out there, minus the insulated ones of course.  Good luck on your future smokes!


----------



## themidniteryder (Dec 22, 2012)

hmmm, must not be the day for pork. Doing a small pork shoulder and stuck it an hour and a half ago, 181 inside. probed again a half hour ago, 160. Don't know what happened, maybe I touched the bone, but it's staying on til its done.


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep, sounds like you got a bone on the first probe.  Check it again in a bit.


----------

